# Guianan Cock of the Rock



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 16, 2016)

Here's another beauty from Guyana.

In case anyone is interested here is a link to more from my photo shoot in Guyana - http://vrfg.r.a.d.sendibm1.com/hxyjbz7t77f.html












Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/20 sec
Aperture: 4
Exposure compensation: -1/3
ISO: 800
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2016)

Great shots, Glenn. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 16, 2016)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Here's another beauty from Guyana.
> 
> In case anyone is interested here is a link to more from my photo shoot in Guyana - http://vrfg.r.a.d.sendibm1.com/hxyjbz7t77f.html
> ...



Amazing set of photos, Glenn!
Crazy variety on the birds there. The Capuchinbird fascinated me the most, and then I listened to it.... Even had to doublecheck with xeno-canto.org and instantly found that it was not a one of a kind from that specific individual, they all sound much like a cat in a kitchen blender. Unique, to say the least.


----------



## GN Photos (Dec 16, 2016)

Amazing photos of another beautiful creature. Thank you listing your equipment and settings. Your talent and technique makes these captures so special. Thank you for sharing.


----------

